
Google’s plan to make talk less toxic - cronjobber
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39063863
======
dwringer
I find some implications of this chilling, while on the other hand the
potential for humanity is possibly vast. The only thing I really like is the
idea of a meter that gives me instant feedback of the "toxicity level" of a
post I'm about to make. Unfortunately 1) I and many others would probably, on
a "bad day", game this to increase this rating before posting, and 2) I and
many others would probably, prior to having a "bad day", turn off comment
filters and read the toxic comments anyway, thus exposing ourselves to even
more toxic comments than before (because they'd been gamified for maximum
toxicity).

